# 1959 Columbia Thunderbolt Resto



## theblueocean (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi all-

This is my first post here, but your many posts and suggestions have been vital to my progress on my first bike restoration. So, thank you!

In February I came across a derelict 1959 Columbia Thunderbolt with shot bearings, stripped axles, lots of rust...but a cool Peewee Herman mojo to it. It didn't seem to have much collector value as-is, and I decided to spruce it up as a project to get me through the Covid Winter. I scoured for parts I could source inexpensively, rebuilt anything that was supposed to turn, did my best attempt with some rattle cans of paint, recreated the artwork in Adobe Illustrator and printed reproductions...and got her rolling again. It probably still has the same financial value after all my hard work (that being close to zero), but it was a great learning experience for me. My 10-12yo kids love it, and are looking forward to riding it around the block.

I'll share a few pictures on this post, but I have lots more. If interested in seeing more or higher resolution versions, the full photo archive of my restoration can be found at my Dropbox folder here.

I'm next thinking about reupholstering the saddle with a tan/brown leather, but haven't gotten to that yet and haven't decided whether I'm committed to it yet. 

Now I'm inspired to build a clunker to partner an old straight-bar frame with modern drivetrain, rims, etc.

Again, thanks to everyone here for the inspiration!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome to The CABE!  Looks fantastic! Amazing job with those decals... you have some mad Illustrator skills!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2021)

Wow great job that looks amazing, welcome


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2021)

Beautiful! Welcome!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome to the addiction & hobby. Good work on the decals


----------



## FICHT 150 (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice work.

Ted


----------



## bthoff (Apr 11, 2022)

What a great result - well done


----------



## Hardibity (Apr 17, 2022)

This is fantastic! Nice work theoceanblue. I’d love to pick your brain about the restoration. I’m new to this forum and new to bike restorations and picked up a 1961 womens thunderbolt.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2022)

Very nice work.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe! I'm with Billy, that looks marvelous! 👍


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice!!


----------



## Late To The Party (Apr 18, 2022)

Which bars did you use in the build?  I have a blue 59 thunderbolt and the factory bars are so uncomfortably parallel.


----------

